# LYS-Hobby Lobby



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey. 

So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
Sue


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

I live in Washington State and we have a Hobby Lobby in Federal Way. It is very large and stocks a lot of yarn and other sundries. I always enjoy going there - but I always come home with a lighter wallet! Even with good intentions I always find something. I am sorry you had such a bad experience. Maybe if you go to a bigger store?


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

A new Hobby Lobby opened in my area of northwestern Washington State this summer, and I just made my first visit to see what they had. I was very impressed with their yarn department. There were yarns of a variety of fibers and every weight, which is more than I can say for JoAnn's, Michaels' or WalMart in my area. It was very well laid out; attractive and colorful. I had to tear myself away.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

That's it. I'm moving to Washington. LOL
Sue


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


I'd much rather get my yarn online. Better brands IMHO. Unless you have a real Yarn Shop you really aren't gonna get much in the way of good quality yarns at those places. I can't speak for HL as I've never been in one. But the other 2 have limited/poor quality yarn again IMHO. I believe quality in quality out.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I love going to H.L. Their I Love this yarn is very nice and soft and reasonable, currently I am getting 2 oz for $1,48 using the 40% coupon. Most of their yarn is from Turkey and I like buying it that way too, butr shiping is high!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

The chain stores vary in selection and quantity in stock by location. It will depend on the size of the market in the area. (That's just how the Retail business works in general.) In my area A.C. Moore has the best yarn department by far, and Michael's probably has the worst, with JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby falling somewhere in the middle. (I don't even waste my time with Walmart.) While none of the JoAnn's in my area (within a radius of 40 or 50 miles) carries a very big selection of yarns, there is one about 130 miles away that is a veritable buffet of wooliness. Fortunately, I pass it whenever I make my frequent trips to the Pittsburgh area, so I always make it a point to stop in. I just have to be careful to be sure to get more than enough of what I might need when I'm there, because if I run out I may not be able to find more of the same yarn close to home.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd much rather get my yarn online. Better brands IMHO. Unless you have a real Yarn Shop you really aren't gonna get much in the way of good quality yarns at those places. I can't speak for HL as I've never been in one. But the other 2 have limited/poor quality yarn again IMHO. I believe quality in quality out.


We have no yarn shop here either so it's on line shopping for me. " I believe quality in quality out." :thumbup:


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Our Hobby Lobby in Daytona Beach always has a great stock of yarns...all kinds..sorry that yours was a disappointment...But don't judge that one store..


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Our area isn't very different. Hobby Lobby, if they haven't switched entirely yet, will only carry their own brand. Jo-Ann's is so-so, I bought yarn in NH at a Jo-Ann's and our NC store doesn't carry it. Go figure.WalMart's selection is all synthetics, not even a wool blend that I can find and not much of it to boot.
Michael's has a much better variety of synthetics, wool and wool blends. I think some bamboo blends also.Much better selection than any of the others. I have two LYS's that I can shop at, great selections but even with shipping I can get the same items cheaper on line.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I was to hl last night and I was putting yarn back. I really dont need any more yarn! Joannes is about the the same. I had a gift card and used that plus...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I stay away from HL. First, I won't support their anti-women politics which they dump on their employees who are primarily woman, while making most of their fortunes from women buyers.

Second, their yarn is mediocre in quality in my book and not that cheap. I can find much better quality online at discounts which means costs are not much different. I agree that you get what you pay for unless finding closeout sales when you can get a lot more than you pay for.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

The Hobby Lobby here carries mostly their own brand so there's not much of a selection. The JoAnn's used to stock a couple of nice sock yarns and Patons Classic Wool. They have just one sock yarn left that I like and it doesn't look like they'll be restocking. They still carry the Patons Classic but never enough of any one color to do much with. The Michaels is a joke. Hardly any yarn at all anymore. We also have AC Moore but I haven't been there in a while. Last time I was there they had a good variety. I don't have to say it but I shop mostly online now, if I shop at all. I have so much yarn already!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I only have HL or Walmart here. So I am going from bad to worse. If I want to go to a yarn shop, the nearest one is 108 miles away. Right now I have plenty of yarn but I think I will begin ordering my yarn over the internet.

The twist in the yarn here shows too much loose yarn/individual threads.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> We have no yarn shop here either so it's on line shopping for me. " I believe quality in quality out." :thumbup:


Ditto on the quality yarn. I'm fortunate enough to have a great LYS. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


Yes, that is how it is here also. Every time I go into Joann's for a yarn I have seen on their online store, they don't have it. Michael's has some, but again, a lot of yarn, but very poor selection of colors, etc. I hate buying yarn online, but sometimes I have to, to get the color I want. We have a couple of yarn stores, but one only carries expensive stuff and the other I didn't like at all.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd much rather get my yarn online. Better brands IMHO. Unless you have a real Yarn Shop you really aren't gonna get much in the way of good quality yarns at those places. I can't speak for HL as I've never been in one. But the other 2 have limited/poor quality yarn again IMHO. I believe quality in quality out.


I totally agree with you. I have several places I trust where I buy my yarn and always had good service. I have made some bummer mistakes with color, my fault, not their's and now I have 18 skeins of Red Heart (which I don't usually buy) in a beige color. Time to pack up a box and get rid of it.

As an aside, did you ever buy yarn, then months later wonder, what the heck was I thinking?


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I just went to Joann's and Michaels yesterday down here in Tucson. Bother were extremely disappointing, no yarn selection at all and the "cheap" nice yarns were all 9-10. 00 and sold out. I think I will be doing more on line ordering again. I love to look and touch the yarn to see if I like it, but if it's not there I can't do that. Like I said I will go back to my online shopping and take a chance.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

baileysmom said:


> I totally agree with you. I have several places I trust where I buy my yarn and always had good service. I have made some bummer mistakes with color, my fault, not their's and now I have 18 skeins of Red Heart (which I don't usually buy) in a beige color. Time to pack up a box and get rid of it.
> 
> As an aside, did you ever buy yarn, then months later wonder, what the heck was I thinking?


 Many times I can't remember what I was gonna make with it when it arrives.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Many times I can't remember what I was gonna make with it when it arrives.


I keep an "order book" as a means of tracking orders to see that everything arrives. I don't pay my bills myself, so I began listing everything I charged so I could just turn it over to my accountant once a month.

Because I was having some problems wondering why I ordered a certain yarn, I began also listing the pattern I planned to use for anything I ordered. I often change my mind and do something else with it, but at least I know why I ordered it in the first place.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I keep an "order book" as a means of tracking orders to see that everything arrives. I don't pay my bills myself, so I began listing everything I charged so I could just turn it over to my accountant once a month.
> 
> Because I was having some problems wondering why I ordered a certain yarn, I began also listing the pattern I planned to use for anything I ordered. I often change my mind and do something else with it, but at least I know why I ordered it in the first place.


I am not where near that orderly. LOL... I have to look in my shoes when I want to buy a new pair because I can't remember what size I wear. LOL


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

I waited anxiously for a long time for my Hobby Lobby to open in Oxnard Ca. I bought two batches of yarn to make an afghan and a baby sweater but their prices are higher and they don't take other stores coupons. Even though they have been open four months or longer there are still people turning away on Sunday not realizing they are closed that day. There is a Joanne's right next door which isn't probably good for Hobby Lobby. I have three Michaels and two Joanne's within a thirty mile radius.


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

When I first went to Hobby Lobby 13 years ago, they had a great selection of yarn, now it is mostly their brand. I buy most yarn at WalMart or order on line.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Many times I can't remember what I was gonna make with it when it arrives.


Me, too.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

The big chains have been mostly disappointing. I haven't been into JoAnns here yet. In Orlando, the big one on Colonial Drive and the bigger one on Rte 192 in Kissimmee have a large selection. I have found that the Michaels I have been frequenting are more and more going to their own brands. Walmart, 20 years ago, had enough yarn and variety for "emergency knitting," but not now. I do order on line when I order, which is rare, now since I have so much and am on a limited income. I do like to touch and feel before I buy so when I do order, I order yarns I know from places I trust (Jimmy Beans, WEBS). I have a gift certificate from Fabulousyarn.com, but they haven't answered my email in which I had questions before I ordered.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

My favorite store for yarn is A C Moore, But most of the time I end up getting it from Deramore's online--which is funny--I can get a better price on certain yarns ordering from England with free shipping. I also buy a lot of yarn from Smiley's in Woodhaven, Queens NYC. Love going to the store there and the annual hotel sale which is just a few miles from my house.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

By any chance are you near Union, Oregon? Knitkabob is a wonderful yarn shop. Or maybe you're near Cannon Beach? Great yarn shop there, too.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

We have two Hobby Lobby stores within 20 miles. One has a great yarn department the other only one short aisle and not much selection.
We are lucky in that we have Joann's, AC Moore and Michaels all nearby. But I still buy most of my yarn at my LYS. It depends what I am making. For toys and children's casual items I use acrylic otherwise I use natural fibers. 
Also do online ordering


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd much rather get my yarn online. Better brands IMHO. Unless you have a real Yarn Shop you really aren't gonna get much in the way of good quality yarns at those places. I can't speak for HL as I've never been in one. But the other 2 have limited/poor quality yarn again IMHO. I believe quality in quality out.


I SO agree! If I'm going to spends hours of my precious time crafting an item it's going to be with quality yarn NOT acrylic, man-made fiber. However I m fortunate in being able to afford the higher prices.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't go to hobby lobby for personal reasons. Michaels has an ok selection but I find AC Moore had a better choice of yarns.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


I'm in SE Wisconsin, not far from Milwaukee, so not exactly "small town America". Our Hobby Lobby cut their yarn department by at least half about 2 years ago. They eliminated everything but their own brand of yarn and a limited amount of Red Heart. I haven't purchased any yarn, or knitting related items from them since. We have a LYS, but they are VERY expensive, very small, and the employees are not very helpful. I only go their if I need a hard to find needle, and need it Now. Our JoAnn seems to be very gradually expanding their yarn department, so I can usually find something there. It is also within my financial constraints. I don't like WalMart, or there business ethic, so I only shop there if I absolutely have to (my Honey's prescription insurance specifies WalMart). So, you are not alone.

RobbiD


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

The Shopko Hometown in my hometown has a very small selection of yarn -- but at least I can get there whenever I want if I need more. I have 2 Walmarts close to me, and their yarn selection varies (pathetic in the summer, but great in the fall once the new yarns come in). After that, there are Hobby Lobby, Michaels & JoAnns stores in 2 different towns 35 miles away from me (and 1 Michaels is in the same shopping center as my spouse's favorite bookstore, so I get over there more often than the other places). Finally, I check the crafts aisle at Tuesday Morning whenever I get a chance (only on long-distance road trips), and my mom can get me incredibly cheap sport-weight yarn at the Big Lots in her town (but apparently only the larger Big Lots stores carry yarn).
I have found that Walmart & the big-box crafts stores vary in their yarn selection - sometimes even within the same store location, over the course of a year! I do order online from a few places, especially from places which have great sales. I mostly buy acrylics, but will buy the occasional skein of premium hand-wash-only yarn (sometimes from the nearest LYS, otherwise from an online vendor with great prices & fast shipping).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Joann's here has the biggest selection of mass market yarn around here. No help of any kind.

LYS has a good selection of better yarn. Of course, it's more expensive. They offer help of all kinds. (Saved a lace project of mine. No charge.)

I've gotten nice stuff online and delivered. Then you have shipping charges, possible return shipping, not able to see and feel yarn before buying.

I've used all three will continue to do so.



9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I stay away from HL. First, I won't support their anti-women politics which they dump on their employees who are primarily woman, while making most of their fortunes from women buyers.
> 
> Second, their yarn is mediocre in quality in my book and not that cheap. I can find much better quality online at discounts which means costs are not much different. I agree that you get what you pay for unless finding closeout sales when you can get a lot more than you pay for.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

RobbiD wrote: "I'm in SE Wisconsin, not far from Milwaukee, so not exactly "small town America". Our Hobby Lobby cut their yarn department by at least half about 2 years ago. They eliminated everything but their own brand of yarn and a limited amount of Red Heart. I haven't purchased any yarn, or knitting related items from them since. We have a LYS, but they are VERY expensive, very small, and the employees are not very helpful. I only go their if I need a hard to find needle, and need it Now. Our JoAnn seems to be very gradually expanding their yarn department, so I can usually find something there. It is also within my financial constraints. I don't like WalMart, or there business ethic, so I only shop there if I absolutely have to (my Honey's prescription insurance specifies WalMart). So, you are not alone."

I think my mom lives in the same town as you! I've been to the Somers Walmart, and my mom complains all the time about how difficult it is just driving from one end of that complex to another. If you use acrylic sport-weight yarns, the Kenosha Big Lots is where my mom & I found Canan Gloria @$1.00/50g & Canan Babysoft @$2.50/100g this summer. (I only get up that way when we bring the family to visit Mom in the summer.)

There's a Tuesday Morning and a JoAnn's in the same shopping center as the Half Price Books in the south suburbs of Milwaukee that I've been to while visiting Mom, also. I believe I've seen a LYS or 2 in Kenosha & Racine when I've searched online; however, they're usually not open when I have the time to go shopping up there.

I'll take your word for it as to the yarn selection at the big-box crafts stores where you are, though, since you'd have much more frequent access to them than I would. (Mom's great about shopping at those places for me if I request something, but she's not nearly as much into crocheting as me, so just doesn't have detailed familiarity with their yarns.)


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

I agree with you and won't go there.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I love going to H.L. Their I Love this yarn is very nice and soft and reasonable, currently I am getting 2 oz for $1,48 using the 40% coupon. Most of their yarn is from Turkey and I like buying it that way too, butr shiping is high!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> My favorite store for yarn is A C Moore, But most of the time I end up getting it from Deramore's online--which is funny--I can get a better price on certain yarns ordering from England with free shipping. I also buy a lot of yarn from Smiley's in Woodhaven, Queens NYC. Love going to the store there and the annual hotel sale which is just a few miles from my house.


Every year I say I'm going to Smileys and something comes up and deters me. One of these days I'm getting on the train and going to Smileys. I'm lucky to have several good LYSs in Northern Va, but like you I go to A.C. Moore too. I'm going to check Deramore's online from what you say. Happy knitting!


----------



## Maxie's Mom (Aug 28, 2013)

Love Hobby Lobby - especially their own brand - I Love This Yarn. Have found it knits up well, washes well, etc. They carry a nice selection here in Green Bay. Have found most of their stores that I have been in are identical.

My local Walmart carries only a very small amount of yarn; so perhaps it depends where you live. Would not think of looking for yarn there.

Hobby Lobby, JoAnns and Michaels carry about an equal amount of yarn here. JoAnns may have a little more; but find all three very similar.


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

The Michael's here in the Kingston, NY area has a pretty good selection. They carry Paton's, Bernat, Berrocco, Caron, Lion, Lilly , Vanna's Choice, all at pretty good prices. I go there for quick things and for acrylics and cottons I want to use for housewares and ornaments, etc. Our local Walmart is also pretty good. But for important projects I rely on my LYS (The Perfect Blend in Saugerties, NY), so I can see and feel the yarn (& be inspired! ), or WEBS, and Knit Picks online for great prices. I've also found the customer service at both online stores to be excellent.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

TammyK I agree with you about A.C.Moore. I don't go any where but there. I live in Pa also


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Wow. I guess the suburbs of Buffalo NY are the place to be for buying yarn in the chain stores. In Lockport we have a small WalMart, about to replaced by a huge Walmart, but the current one has a great yarn department. Within 20 minutes are 2 Joann stores that have very large yarn departments along with 2 Micheals with good yarn selections and 2 Hobby Lobby's with huge selections of their yarns. In addition the Hobby Lobby's have nice yarn clearance sections. Sadly, my AC Moore closed and I have to travel an hour to get to one, but I am never disappointed.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Hobby Lobby recently opened near me and was I ever excited! Quickly changed to disappointment when I went and found they carry almost exclusively their own brand. I did buy some I Love this Cotton on sale, which is okay but not great. AC Moore used to be good till they remodeled and brought in a generic line that takes up the space of former name brand goodies. Michaels used to be terrible, but now restocked and is the best of the bunch. I guess it will always be hit or miss, so I'm lucky they are all on the same highway within minutes of each other,
:-D


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I stay away from HL. First, I won't support their anti-women politics which they dump on their employees who are primarily woman, while making most of their fortunes from women buyers.
> 
> Second, their yarn is mediocre in quality in my book and not that cheap. I can find much better quality online at discounts which means costs are not much different. I agree that you get what you pay for unless finding closeout sales when you can get a lot more than you pay for.


DITTO!

Hobby Lobby is NOT a local yarn store. It is a chain store. An example of a LYS in your area would be: Stash, Knitty Gritty and Whispering Willows. Support your LYS.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never had much luck at Hobby Lobby. Years ago they carried a lot more yarn.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never had much luck at Hobby Lobby. Years ago they carried a lot more yarn.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Lynn-Philly said:


> DITTO!
> 
> Hobby Lobby is NOT a local yarn store. It is a chain store. An example of a LYS in your area would be: Stash, Knitty Gritty and Whispering Willows. Support your LYS.


In a perfect world we would all shop in our LYS and buy phantasmagoric yarns. However, some of us cannot afford that luxury, others have wool allergies and still more knit for charity, which usually requires easy care, non-allergenic yarns. Let's not go down this road again, please!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a fairly new, beautiful and friendly yarn store about 15 minutes away from my house. I haven't bought yarn there yet. My skill level is still a bit "iffy" and the yarn is quite expensive. I stick to our local A.C. Moore's, which has a wonderful selection of yarns from pricey to "I can afford" yarns, plus there are always several knitters and crocheters sitting in the yarn department that are willing to help with questions.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You have to remember that these are craft stores so they carry many different kinds of crafts. Most of the big box stores as they are called and changing and only going to carry their own brand of yarn. Hobby Lobby's brand is I love this yarn. I was in AC Moore's yesterday and they were just stocking with their own brand and have clearance a lot of the brands that I use.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I happily support Hobby Lobby and their policies. I like knitting with the "I Love This" yarn, though I have noticed that it does occasionally bleed color. I'm fortunate to have 2 LYS nearby (within a 40 minute drive), and I will be very interested to see what the new Hobby Lobby opening up in town will stock. I also don't have any problem buying yarn online. It really depends on what I'm looking for. We have a Michael's here too, but I don't like their selection so tend not to shop there.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Last year I found the best LYS in this area. My beautician moved to Allyn, WA. So I had to drive about 15 miles north. On the way back I saw a sign at a farm YARN but it had a spinning barber shop pole. Yup I did a U-turn.
It turns out that the owner is a barber. One section is set up for hair cuts and the rest is sumptuous yarn. She explained to me that by combining 2 businesses she is able to be profitable as this is a rural area. She recently hired a part-time employee. Prior to that you would pick out your yarn and she would scoot in if she was cutting hair. The atmosphere in the shop is wonderful. Customers are more than willing to wait for help and they help each other with questions. Her prices are 30% less than prices in LYS in Olympia, WA.
We do have a Walmart with almost no choices and 2 other LYS's closer. One LYS has beautiful self-dyed yarn which is quite expensive. $23.99 to make a pair of socks...ouch. I do treat myself occasionally. The other has mostly Acrylic and that I can get less at Joann's cheaper, though 30 miles away.
That's life in the more rural areas and I love it.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

In a 5 mile radius I have hobby lobby, Wal-Mart, Michael, Joann, ac Moore. Hobby lobby has the best selection. Wal-Mart is very limited only has red heart super saver. Joann, Michael, ac moore don't have sock yarn and only carry sugar n cream cotton, lion brand. Do not have a LYS. I usually order my yarn and notions. None of them have a good choice of needles.


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

If I'm going to put in time and effort I want quality yarn. I live in a large metropolitan area the Michael's stores yarn department keeps shrinking, and the quality gets poorer. JoAnn's has a larger select, but never enough of the same dye lot! The service is non existent! I have had good luck in Sisters, OR at the Hitching Post. I've been wanting to go to some of the stores in Portland when we go to Oregon. A yarn buying field trip with friends is always fun! Especially, in wonderful Oregon!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Our WalMart here in Richmond, IN has a minimal yarn department. Hobby Lobby has a large selection of yarns and Joann's has equally as much yarn. However, Hobby Lobby is the most expensive. Meijer grocery store also carries yarns and Homespun is $3.99 versus 6.99 at Hobby Lobby (same color, same everything). Guess where I get my yarn! For special yarns I do shop elsewhere.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Yes, that is how it is here also. Every time I go into Joann's for a yarn I have seen on their online store, they don't have it. Michael's has some, but again, a lot of yarn, but very poor selection of colors, etc. I hate buying yarn online, but sometimes I have to, to get the color I want. We have a couple of yarn stores, but one only carries expensive stuff and the other I didn't like at all.


Many of the more desirable yarns at JoAnn's is only online. I make it a point to phone the local JoAnn store that happens to be their corporate headquarters to see if they have it. They are very accommodating and will check every time I call. The stores carry those products that are top sellers. Lionbrand, Redheart etc. I have never asked them if they can order it for me as I usually need the yarn yesterday. They do order fabrics to be delivered to the store so it might be worth a try. Regards...


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

When I visit my son and daughter in Brandon, MB, I buy yarn at Michael's. They have a not bad selection. The Walmart used to be pretty good, but then they became a super Walmart, or giant Walmart or whatever they're called. Now they have almost no yarn, fabric, needles. Crafty stuff and only two small aisles. Very disappointing. So, I go to Winnipeg to Wolesely Wools. It's a small shop with marvelous selection, but pretty expensive.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I refuse to support HL or Walmart if at all possible. I, too, live in a small town. I am now blessed with a superb LYS that carries yarns in a wide range of price ranges but all of excellent quality. Before that, I either drove a long way or occasionally ordered on line from other LYSs around the country. Big corporations with ethics or policies I don't like don't deserve my hard earned money. My community benefits from my support of a local business, which will be there if enough of us continue to support her, and I get great products and fantastic service.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I feel so bad for you, our Hobby Lobby in Panama City is wonderful and all clerk personnel are very knowledgeable about the entire store-e.g. whereabouts of supplies/products. I go there first when hunting for yarn for a project, their supply is humungous/ginormous and if they don't have it, they will/can order for you. Check their on line store !


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so proud of you for supporting your LYS local store, if we had an LYS here, I would also. Just the big corporation stores for me to choose from here, as such that is where I have to shop !


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

My Hobby Lobby is very similar and Michaels is not any better. I go to Tuesday Morning and shop online with DBNY. My LYS is rather expensive so I shop there when they have clearance sales. Like you, I value customer service and do not shop stores where there is not good custoner service. I hope you had a bit of fun on your road trip with your friend. Hopefully lunch was nice and you had some good conversation.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Lynn-Philly said:


> Hobby Lobby is NOT a local yarn store. It is a chain store. An example of a LYS in your area would be: Stash, Knitty Gritty and Whispering Willows. Support your LYS.


That's what we're talking about here  chain stores. It's nice to support our local yarn stores when we can, if we even have one, but some of us can't afford to. I don't even bother going to the yarn store that's 45 minutes away when I can get some of the same yarns at places like Webs or Jimmy Beans for about 20% less. Sometimes free shipping from Jimmy Beans too. It doesn't make sense to spend money on gas to get to the store, take the time off work (they're hardly ever open), not find the color/quantity I want, and pay higher prices, along with sales tax, when I can get what I want online. They are local yarn stores too, they just don't happen to be local to me.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

My philosophy is buy American, support your local yarn store.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

My philosophy is buy American, support your local yarn store.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

When I need anything from HL I go online and print as many coupons as I need to get 40% off. Each coupon is only good for one item and it can't be already on sale. Sure, I have to go thru checkout several times - but if they have what I need I get it at a better price. Otherwise, HL is overpriced.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well along the coast here we don't have a Hobby Lobby or a Micheals so both of those would have more of a selection than what I have.. We were at Costco in Roseburg last weekend and I saw that they had a Micheals and a Joannes there have you tried there?? I bet that is further away... I have a cousin who lives in Albany and she said she misses the shopping in the Portland area.. I have lived in most of the tiny little towns in Oregon(pop less than 200) and any shopping is a plus for me...LOL Thanks for the heads up though.. I won't waste my time looking for the stores when we travel... The Joannes in NorthBend isn't much better.. unless you know just what you want.. its a mess in there... the one lady is very nice the other one needs replaced or a vacation...LOL


----------



## Jkserier (Mar 27, 2013)

I will never go to Hobby Lobby again and I do not like their yarns.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Each HL carries different stock depending on their local customers' needs. When visiting my mother in Mesquite, TX, I found the HL to have only 1/2 aisle of yarn, very picked over. But when I visited my son near Houston, TX the HL had 6 aisles of yarn stuffed full with a wide variety of wonderfulness. It depends on what sells in their area.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

I also boycott Hobby Lobby...despise their policies.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Why waste your time going from store to store. I order everything on line - get the brand I want and the color and weight I want.
Phyllis


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Sillyhp said:


> Why waste your time going from store to store. I order everything on line - get the brand I want and the color and weight I want.
> Phyllis


When one is visiting in a different town with friends, it is fun to get out and see what they have. I personally don't want to be holed up in my home just shopping on the internet. But to each her own. Introvert or Extrovert, do what makes you happy.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

We have a Joanns and a Walmart in my town and Hobby Lobby a couple of hours away. The Joanns here is closing and I must say that it will be no great loss. They have very little yarn and I have never used any of what they have. Our Walmart has mini sized their yarn collection so I rarely find anything usable there either. I love my trips to Hobby Lobby in Cheyenne. They carry lots of yarn and not just I Love This Yarn. They have wonderful buttons and embellishments as well. Since I don't get to go their very often I do the majority of my yarn purchases on line. The only problem with that is I can't feel the yarn. Fear not though as we are getting a new Hobby Lobby here in January. Yeah!!


----------



## Jkserier (Mar 27, 2013)

My reason exactly. Despise their policies.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Do not know how far you are from Ashland, but there is an absolutely awesome yarn store there - Websters i think it was. Biggest selection i have ever seen. Yes, totally agree on HL! Biggest waste for a yarn store! Smallest selection and highest prices of anywhere. I never go there any more.

Their website is yarnatwebsters.com


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Living in Cincinnati, we have several JoAnns, Michaels, Hobby Lobbies, and Hancock Fabrics. That is, several of each store all within driving distance, just in different directions. Each store is different on what it does or does not carry. Then there are also three Tuesday Mornings. It depends on the size of the store and the manager's preference. Even then, even if all the Michael's have, let's say, Caron's Simply Soft, they don't all carry the same colors or even the same number of colors. It's often cheaper in the long run to pay shipping than to run from store to store. I also live within reasonable driving distance of at least five LYS, so there is no excuse for me to run out of yarn- like that could happen.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

I made my first trip to HL ( 45 min away ) a couple of weeks ago and bought "I Love This Cotton"

I'm knitting a baby sweater with it and I LOVE IT!
Their selection of yarn, be it their own brand or what ever, was neatly displayed by weight and color..very appealing to the eye..especially after going to Michael's to buy yarn and having bins with one yarn mixed in with another and not enough of one color to make anything with.

We did have a Craft Mart, but they are in the process of going out of business.

To each his own on political issues regarding HL, I have my own opinions that I do not force on to other people.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


I am with you. To answer your question, yes they only carry their own brand. I have tried using it for my blankets (afghans) and my family tells me that they pill and are not as warm as others I have made. So it is back to Joanns and good old Red Heart for me. Fiona😊😊😊


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

I too would not shop at HL because they have forced their religious beliefs on their women employees by taking their views to the US SUPREME COURT!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I shop at Joann's for buttons, but sometimes look at yarns to order online when on sale and shipping is free. My closest Joann's has a good variety, but not many skeins of individual yarns. The Joann's near my church, which I have checked out regularly is smaller. They only offer ugly yarns and few buttons, but I guess I am a perpetual optimist.

My local Michaels has little yarns. My local HL is huge and carries nice feeling yarns in attractive colors. When I was crocheting pillowcase edgings it was the only place carrying #30 crochet thread. Joann's was hopeless in that area. The #30 thread is the only thread size that is like grandma used to use - beautiful thread with a variety of colors.

My Walmart is large, but I always use their online purchasing and have it shipped to my local store, which avoids charges for shipping. Walmart carries as much variety online as Joann's does, I find.

I think the buyers for these stores vary from ones that have their finger on our yarn pulse to clueless about yarn. It never hurts to ask for a manager, tell them what you need and that you didn't find it. I don't know why HL only offers their own brand, but I suspect they have better control over quality and cost. It really frosts my cookies to order online and get skeins with many knots like my recent Webs order of Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere. If they were selling seconds, they should have said so.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

We only had a Walmart here in Hinesville, GA for yarn and then a very nice German lady opened a Yarn store right in the middle of our little town. She carries German yarns and has Knitter's Pride knitting needles and crochet hooks by Dreamz...she teaches lessons & helps with patterns and is very nice! The yarn may be what some think is expensive but when you see how nice the yarn is to work with, the colors and the friendliness of the store you don't mind paying a little more...almost the same as if you tried to order online & pay for the tax & shipping...plus you get the experience of being with a fellow crafter  I support my LYS... Hope she makes it...If you are near Hinesville, GA & need yarn check her out on Facebook: Candra's Yarn Paradise!  Thank you


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jkserier said:


> I will never go to Hobby Lobby again and I do not like their yarns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

subtlewitch said:


> I also boycott Hobby Lobby...despise their policies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bevieo said:


> I too would not shop at HL because they have forced their religious beliefs on their women employees by taking their views to the US SUPREME COURT!


This continual bias against Hobby Lobby is annoying. If their business decisions annoy you, go somewhere else. I disagree with you and find them principled, unlike the women's activists, who really just want more abortions. I don't.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This continual bias against Hobby Lobby is annoying. If their business decisions annoy you, go somewhere else. I disagree with you and find them principled, unlike the women's activists, who really just want more abortions. I don't.


They did not deny all forms of birth control.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> They did not deny all forms of birth control.


That's a fact the women's movement distorts. In fact, they didn't deny any forms of birth control, only abortion drugs, devices and procedures. Those are legal, unfortunately, but immoral.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Knit crazy said:


> I disagree with you and find them principled, unlike the women's activists, who really just want more abortions.


Now you know that's not true.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


My grand daughter lives in Lebanon and she said they have a new yarn shop there. I have not seen it yet but you might want to take a look I am not sure where it is located.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I always look at the yarns when I am in places like Michaels or JoAnns, and I am always disappointed. Both of these stores in my area stock a large amount of yarns, but the quality isn't so great. Occasionally I will buy something to make a baby item, but I prefer not to knit with acrylic and that is the bulk of what they sell. I have a wealth of wonderful yarn shops in my area, but I understand that those are often too expensive for many people. However, I subscribe to many email newsletters from many online yarn purveyers and there is always something wonderful on sale and they often have free shipping.


----------



## grandma8 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like Peggy Beryl idea of keeping a log book and listing the pattern and what you intend to do with it. Gonna start that!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Unless going into a regular LYS, I have found most of the "craft" stores are sorely lacking a decent yarn supply. I have shopped Joann's, and Michael's as well and found some yarns...but not all that much. Just saw a sign in LaQuinta, CA that they will be getting a Hobby Lobby soon. Guess I won't get too excited.
I usually order my yarn online, often from Joann's strangely enough. 
Jane


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has offended many people. It stays in potential customer's minds. All have the right to voice their opinions. What is your complaint?



Knit crazy said:


> This continual bias against Hobby Lobby is annoying. If their business decisions annoy you, go somewhere else. I disagree with you and find them principled, unlike the women's activists, who really just want more abortions. I don't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many people take issue with an employer making that decision for others.



WindingRoad said:


> They did not deny all forms of birth control.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Lets try to stay on point. Take your political arguments to general chit chat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

'Morality' is not to be enforced in a free country. A theocracy is different. There are many in the Middle East. Is that what you prefer?



Knit crazy said:


> That's a fact the women's movement distorts. In fact, they didn't deny any forms of birth control, only abortion drugs, devices and procedures. Those are legal, unfortunately, but immoral.


----------



## grandma8 (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW. Sounds like a yarn shoppers paradise.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

My neighborhood Joanne's doesn't carry much yarn but a larger Joanne's about 7 miles away has a larger selection. The newish Hobby Lobby about 10 miles away has a large selection too but I haven't taken the time to really look at it yet - haven't been in the market for new yarn lately. My LYS is smallish and doesn't have a great selection but what they have is very nice.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Ok......There are many interesting posts about the difference in yarn availability in different areas. What is frustrating about many of these posts is there are many by people who do not have a location set up - only USA or "in hiding". To put a location up just go to "My Profile" at the top of the and scroll down to general information. I doubt posting a general location such as Cleveland OH will affect your online security. It is always interesting to know when a subject such as this comes up where you are. Otherwise it is useless information.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Visited the new Hobby Lobby in Reno and it was comparable to Michael's or Joann's in the area. I did try I love this Yarn and I find it softer and easier on the hands than Red Heart. I will still order my yarn online from Knit Picks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

damemary said:


> Many people take issue with an employer making that decision for others.


Then find another job. And I've yet to see a HL employee come here and complain.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hobby Lobby has offended many people. It stays in potential customer's minds. All have the right to voice their opinions. What is your complaint?


Their position is one I support, but it has nothing to do with this topic. You Libs just can't get off the topic of their position. If you take that kind of tack, you'd never be able to shop anywhere. Think yarn, not political spin all the time.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

I am shopping more and more on line because of the limited selections in the stores. Recently looked in HL and found only their brand. Was fine for the doll clothes I was knitting as wanted very washable acrylic. Hate going to 4 stores, JoAnn,s , HL , Michaels, Hancock and then small shop to look for what I need! They may have the yarn but not the color! If I want something very special will go to a yarn store but find them pricey. Can almost always get specific needle sizes at knitting shops that I can't find in big stores! Easier to stay home save gas and order online!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> 'Morality' is not to be enforced in a free country. A theocracy is different. There are many in the Middle East. Is that what you prefer?


Damemary, I know you want a political argument. I am not in the mood for this nonsense. Just go back to your knitting, if you actually knit. How you could with all the political threads you are on is proof that you don't knit much.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Anrobertsn said:


> I am shopping more and more on line because of the limited selections in the stores. Recently looked in HL and found only their brand. Was fine for the doll clothes I was knitting as wanted very washable acrylic. Hate going to 4 stores, JoAnn,s , HL , Michaels, Hancock and then small shop to look for what I need! They may have the yarn but not the color! If I want something very special will go to a yarn store but find them pricey. Can almost always get specific needle sizes at knitting shops that I can't find in big stores! Easier to stay home save gas and order online!


I am finding myself shopping online more and more too. That means more time for knitting.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The variety of experiences here is interesting. Here in the Albany, New York area, we have *Joanne's*= Be prepared for no one available to help and VERY Small yarn department. *WalMart*= Almost just Red Heart Super Saver and 4-5 colors in large baby skeins. I wanted 2 skeins of RH in complementing colors and no matches like that. *A.C. Moore*= Boring, I left. *Hobby Lobby*= I finally got there. I was claustrophobic (sp?). But I finally found some yarn but I had to rush out. Oh, *Michael's*= They try to stock every size and weight of yarns manufactured and each section has few colors.

I have been forced to use the Internet and buy from KnitWits mostly. I'm happy with their yarn and pay the shipping.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Good heavens. What is with the politics on here? Shop where you want, and don't shop where you don't want. We don't need to know the reasons unless there is an issue with the yarn or the shopping experience. I do not find this site appropriate for voicing my political opinions, or for arguing with others about theirs. Let's talk about yarn and knitting, regardless of what our political beliefs are. We should always look for the ties that bind us, not those that separate us. Then we don't need to worry about whether we are being offensive to anyone because we aren't venturing into those territories.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree with you. Our local Hobby Lobby stores (two opened last year) seem to have less and less yarn. They stock very few brands and the size of the skeins/balls is smaller than it was a year ago.I don't shop there any more.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Hobby Lobby is just a joke. Everything they sell is imported, the yarn is just junk, they have a holier than thou attitude and even their fabric is junk. I have many around me and I don't ever shop there. Actually the one in Federal Way, Washington was one of the worst for rude workers. Stick with what you like.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Funny, I just visited a new Hobby Lobby this week. I had never been to one before. Though huge, it was a bit disappointed, since there was not much yarn and I couldn't find the size needles I wanted. One thing they do have that my local Michael's doesn't have is the Sugar and Cream Christmas yarn. Can't figure out that one!!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> By any chance are you near Union, Oregon? Knitkabob is a wonderful yarn shop. Or maybe you're near Cannon Beach? Great yarn shop there, too.


No, I am near Salem, Albany, and Portland is 2 hrs away. I'm way down the valley towards the Santiam Pass going to Bend.
Sue


----------



## knit-bead-read-repeat (Nov 3, 2014)

If you can find a Ben Franklin anywhere near you (nearest big one to me in NW Washington is 25 miles away in Monroe) - they have a great variety of many different yarns from the everyday to some really nice imported ones from all around the world - prices are variable but I have found some great bargains. There is a smaller one in Redmond, WA but not as big a selection there. In Oregon there is a nice one in Eugene.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

knit-bead-read-repeat said:


> If you can find a Ben Franklin anywhere near you (nearest big one to me in NW Washington is 25 miles away in Monroe) - they have a great variety of many different yarns from the everyday to some really nice imported ones from all around the world - prices are variable but I have found some great bargains. There is a smaller one in Redmond, WA but not as big a selection there. In Oregon there is a nice one in Eugene.


I agree. When I'm at my daughters in Washington I always go to the one in Bonney Lake. They have good sales on yarn also. I always find yarn I like there.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I sent you a PM, Sue...watch for it...probably nothing you don't already know, but I sent it anyway. '-) Tootsie


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> A new Hobby Lobby opened in my area of northwestern Washington State this summer, and I just made my first visit to see what they had. I was very impressed with their yarn department. There were yarns of a variety of fibers and every weight, which is more than I can say for JoAnn's, Michaels' or WalMart in my area. It was very well laid out; attractive and colorful. I had to tear myself away.


I can say the same for the new Hobby Lobby that opened up in my area. I live in eastern Washington State in Yakima. If my husband was not with me on that day, I probably would have done a bit more browsing of both their yarn & fabric.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sue, I'm with you, I too was disappointed with the selection and prices at Hobby Lobby. I went there when they first opened up, I was impressed with the size of the store but not the yarn selection or prices. As I recall they wanted $12.99 for a cone of cotton yarn, that same yarn sells at Wally World for $7.99 that is a five dollar difference. Oh well, I need to use up what I have.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

Hobby Lobby pays for, that is BUYS, 16 out of 20 birth control selections FOR their employees. They will NOT pay for abortifacients. Surely their female employees can find one out of 16. OR they don't have to work there -- they can find another employer who will pay for the the abortifacient they want. Just as you don't have to shop there. 

Wish my HL was closer. But I have a Michaels, whose yarn department is 4 aisles wide, and if I travel just a little further, 2 Joann's also with large yarn departments. And 2 LYS. Guess I am a lucky shopper.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

How did birth control get in with yarn and store product???


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Knitnutty said:


> How did birth control get in with yarn and store product???


Ya got me!! I've never wanted to abort my yarn. OK, one time. That pink mohair I purchased. I must have bought it in the middle of the night while I was asleep. :lol:


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

If you were in Reno, sorry you missed Jimmy Beans and even Tuesday Morning which is worth checking for yarn.
gardenlady


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

In Sittingbourne, Kent, England, a town near to where I live, there is a small but lovely shop, Hours. It's run by two ladies who used to be employed in the crafts department of a department store. When that closed down, they set up their own business just off the High Street. I think that was brave of them in these uncertain times, and hopefully the business has been successful. They could not be nicer or more helpful.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

cah said:


> Ya got me!! I've never wanted to abort my yarn. OK, one time. That pink mohair I purchased. I must have bought it in the middle of the night while I was asleep. :lol:


I'm with you there, i have some wool i have no clue where it came from. Must have been homeless and I took it in.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Because of all of the above, I buy my yarn online. So many sites to choose from. Give it a try!


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

jeannie2954 said:


> Sue, I'm with you, I too was disappointed with the selection and prices at Hobby Lobby. I went there when they first opened up, I was impressed with the size of the store but not the yarn selection or prices. As I recall they wanted $12.99 for a cone of cotton yarn, that same yarn sells at Wally World for $7.99 that is a five dollar difference. Oh well, I need to use up what I have.


Go online at hobbylobby.com to receive a 40% coupon. Limit is one per person per day. I have taken daughter and DH along and used 3 printouts. 60% of $13.00 is $7.80 and that seems comparable.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


I shop at Michael's and JoAnn's in Salem, OR. They both have a good yarn selection. If I want something 'special' I still go on-line for a larger selection. Sorry to hear about Hobby Lobby in Albany. You just saved me a trip...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually, I knit quite a bit. I do not intend to apologize for living my life with values and integrity as part of my daily life.



Knit crazy said:


> Damemary, I know you want a political argument. I am not in the mood for this nonsense. Just go back to your knitting, if you actually knit. How you could with all the political threads you are on is proof that you don't knit much.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with you 9suesieber I don't like HI at all. There on line sites is lousey. I haven't ordered from them as I don't plan to either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm nice, but not nice nice.



barbdpayne said:


> Good heavens. What is with the politics on here? Shop where you want, and don't shop where you don't want. We don't need to know the reasons unless there is an issue with the yarn or the shopping experience. I do not find this site appropriate for voicing my political opinions, or for arguing with others about theirs. Let's talk about yarn and knitting, regardless of what our political beliefs are. We should always look for the ties that bind us, not those that separate us. Then we don't need to worry about whether we are being offensive to anyone because we aren't venturing into those territories.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

The Walmart here has cut down on their yarn so much that I rarely find anything that I want or need.
The Hobby Lobby here has lots of yarn with a lot of variety in brands and types of yarn. I really like their brand, "Love This Yarn." 
JoAnnes still has a lot, but they have cut down somewhat as well.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Obsessed said:


> In a perfect world we would all shop in our LYS and buy phantasmagoric yarns. However, some of us cannot afford that luxury, others have wool allergies and still more knit for charity, which usually requires easy care, non-allergenic yarns. Let's not go down this road again, please!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd much rather get my yarn online. Better brands IMHO. Unless you have a real Yarn Shop you really aren't gonna get much in the way of good quality yarns at those places. (Big Box stores..) I believe quality in quality out.


Ditto


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> As an aside, did you ever buy yarn, then months later wonder, what the heck was I thinking?


YES and I have lots of yarn like that....when I picked up the needles again about 3 or 4 years ago, I spent a whole year of impulse shopping at Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, Michaels, and Tuesday Morning. I didn't even wonder if there were good LYS nearby - I have this all stuffed into space bags and shoved under beds. I have wanted to sort and sell or donate but just not in the mood.

There are a few LYS around DFW, but I end up usually buying from WEBS. Plus nowadays, I only buy for a specific project and I buy the best I can afford - same amount of money in the end, just less stash and nicer quality.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> I sent you a PM, Sue...watch for it...probably nothing you don't already know, but I sent it anyway. '-) Tootsie


Got it and sent one back. lol
Sue


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

cah said:


> Ya got me!! I've never wanted to abort my yarn. OK, one time. That pink mohair I purchased. I must have bought it in the middle of the night while I was asleep. :lol:


LOL!! I feel the same way about my red mohair!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> My grand daughter lives in Lebanon and she said they have a new yarn shop there. I have not seen it yet but you might want to take a look I am not sure where it is located.


No I didn't know there was one in Lebanon. That's only about 9 miles from where I live. Have to check that out somehow. Thanks
Sue


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Isn't it interesting that with the current craze for knitting, that the big box stores seem to be reducing their inventory. Maybe it is because more people are buying natural fibers in LYS type shops. The marketing for the high end yarns is huge, and there doesn't seem to be much for the lower price points. It is a quandary.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> I went with a friend today to Albany, Oregon about 35 miles away. She had seen the Hobby Lobby and thought maybe I would want to go. Well as far as yarn was concerned, and I had a lot to get, it was a waste of time. I truly believe that our Wal Mart store has more yarn than they do. It was awful. I did not find one thing. When I looked on-line all I could find was I Love This Yarn. Is that the only brand they carry? I thought it would be a BIG yarn store. Phooey.
> 
> So then we went to Joannes in Albany, and they had a bit more, but still not what I needed. I did find some and some buttons I needed, but sheesh, what are these stores? Is that like the stores you guys have in your areas? Maybe it's just thesde small towns. I have been to Joannes and Michaels in Corvallis. They were a bit better I think, but Joannes in Corvallis was very unfriendly and I wouldn't go back. Guess I will have to continue to get my stuff on-line and pay shipping, and wait for delivery. Very Disappointing. How are your places?
> Sue


Walmart in-line yarns are great but make sure it is being sent BY Walmart, not another vendor. Also, $50.00 or more is free shipping.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Guess I'm the lucky one!

I live in So. California & am only a five minute drive from the Del Amo Mall which is the third most visited mall in the U.S. They have a Joann's Etc. The 'Etc means they are larger than the regular Joann stores. They have a large fabric dept. including home dec fabrics, a complete sewing machine dept. as well as all the other popular crafts. They have the largest selection of yarn in the area & carry all the well known brands. They carry most every yarn that Lion Brand & Red Heart make as well as Patons, Bernat, Caron, Premier, Vanna's & their own brand which is now Purl Essence (used to be Sensations). They have a large color selection of the cotton yarns ...Aunt Lydia's, Lily Sugar & Cream, which also comes in large cones. They also carry a lot of books & will often have the knit & crochet books on sale for 30% off. If they are not on sale, you can use your 40% coupon. This Joann's will accept up to 5 coupons in a single transaction as long as the bar codes are different. I don't shop there unless I have coupons.

Michaels is just another five minutes further, but they don't have a very big yarn selection, but I do buy their Loops & Threads brand Woolike yarn which is a lace weight #1 which I like. However, you can't use a coupon to buy any of their books & they never discount them. I do shop at Michael's sometimes because they have brands of beads & jewelry findings that I can't find at Joann's.

Not too far from Michael's is a Big Lots which sometimes had yarn, but was usually all mixed up in one box at the bottom of one shelf. Recently noticed that they carry their own brand now & is neatly separated by color & now takes up three shelves. It is made in Turkey & only $1 a ball (4.5gm)...bought a bunch last time I was there.

There are two Tuesday Morning stores not too far from me and always seem to find LYS quality yarns for at least half price and sometimes less. Have found some really good knitting books there too at great discounts.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I was in our local Walmart today. While my DH looks in automotive, I always walk the crafts aisles. Their yarn was such a mess that I was unable to even to tell what they had!
I wanted something for mittens for our great grandson. They definitely need to teach someone the fundamentals of straightening.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> We have no yarn shop here either so it's on line shopping for me. " I believe quality in quality out." :thumbup:


I agree totally. It takes as much work to knit with junk yarn as it does to knit with the good stuff. I live in a "no LYS" area also so on-line is my only option. I miss being able to see the actual colors and feel the softness. Oh well, living in Hawaii is such a trial!! LOL Aloha... Bev


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We have a Michael's very near to home that is very well stocked with a good variety of yarn except they only have Sugar and Cream as their cotton selection. Also an AC Moore about 15 minutes away also with a good selection. Our LYS closed (boo hoo! they were lovely) as the husband's company transferred him and she could not get a buyer for the business, but a new one is opening about 5 miles from me in December. That one has been an on line store with a good variety, so I am eagerly awaiting it.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Our Hobby Lobby carries a lot of yarns. Our Walmart has very little. I could spend a fortune in Hobby Lobby and still find more I want. Their prices are good also. There is a larger Hobby Lobby in Greenville (I live in Anderson, SC) and they have anything you could ask for in yarn.


----------



## WaterDragon52 (Dec 9, 2013)

Michaels and Walmart in my area have all down sized their yarn depts but Michaels added some of it back. - however A C Moore still has as much as they had. I forgot Joann's which has a bit less than they did the last time I was there.
So A C Moore has the most here on Long Island. I long for a store though that has a really fine variety of the mid to lower range priced yarn. I mostly use the mid range yarn but sometimes will use Red Heart. I was fingering the multi colors the other day and RH seems to be doing something to make it softer, it also seemed to have more loft. About time, unless it is a fluke in the processing lately. I always thought they have some beautiful color ways in the multis but lamented the scratchiness it usually had. The solids were always softer.
WD


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

cah said:


> Ya got me!! I've never wanted to abort my yarn. OK, one time. That pink mohair I purchased. I must have bought it in the middle of the night while I was asleep. :lol:


Hahaha I think I may have bought that same mohair.


----------



## WaterDragon52 (Dec 9, 2013)

the same at the Walmart I was recently in. very disorganized and long stings pulled out from some skeins hanging out. Some depts. seem to be maintained a lot better. I guess yarn is a low priority to them. Sam Walton would not be happy. He would have wanted the whole store to be neat.
WD


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Horrid company.
The sexism towards women keeps me away.There is 1 less than 2 miles from my home,with an extensive yarn department,but I will drive the 22miles in heavy traffic before purchasing so much as a button from this company.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Have never looked for yarn at Tuesday Morning. Next time will look for sure! Thanks!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ummirain said:


> Horrid company.
> The sexism towards women keeps me away.There is 1 less than 2 miles from my home,with an extensive yarn department,but I will drive the 22miles in heavy traffic before purchasing so much as a button from this company.


And when they go out of business, where will the employees work. Oh wait they can draw, SNAP, medicaid, and unemployment. . LOL.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I live in Roswell, GA. We're very lucky that we have a beautiful LYS - The Cast-on Cottage - very close by. For those of us who don't have scads of cash to spend on expensive yarn, our local Joann stores are pretty good. They have a good selection of Bernat, Caron, Red Heart, Lion Brand, some Paton's, etc. Michael's used to be good, but they've cut back a lot on their yarn department. It's about half the size it used to be. And our local Hobby Lobby is awful - a very small yarn department, and most of it is some brand I've never heard of before (private label, maybe???) I've lucked out at Tuesday Morning a few times, too.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Walmart in-line yarns are great but make sure it is being sent BY Walmart, not another vendor. Also, $50.00 or more is free shipping.


Yes I know. I hate that when you are expecting it to be shipped by WalMart and it's Stuff 4 or something else. Although, this last time I ordered it was by Stuff 4 the shipping was really reasonable. $3.59 or something like that.

But if you order Site to Store with WalMart, the shipping is free, no matter how much or how little you order. I always check there first because of that. They don't always have what I need but they are getting a lot better in selections. At least on-line.
Most of the time Stuff 4 is high on shipping. Maybe they changed.
Sue


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I stay away from HL. First, I won't support their anti-women politics which they dump on their employees who are primarily woman, while making most of their fortunes from women buyers.
> 
> Second, their yarn is mediocre in quality in my book and not that cheap. I can find much better quality online at discounts which means costs are not much different. I agree that you get what you pay for unless finding closeout sales when you can get a lot more than you pay for.


Totally agree! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

ummirain said:


> Horrid company.
> The sexism towards women keeps me away.There is 1 less than 2 miles from my home,with an extensive yarn department,but I will drive the 22miles in heavy traffic before purchasing so much as a button from this company.


I don't understand the "sexism towards women". At our HL the co-manager and ass't. manager are both women. There have been women who were district managers. Seems to me women have the same opportunities as men.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Judithlynn said:


> I don't understand the "sexism towards women". At our HL the co-manager and ass't. manager are both women. There have been women who were district managers. Seems to me women have the same opportunities as men.


AMEN. I know several women that have worked for or now work for Hobby Lobby and every one of them say it's a great company to work for. Don't believe everything you read in the media... Talk with people that work there and check things out for yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They just have to pay for birth control out of pocket...or my guess is women of child-bearing age are not hired as managers. IMHO



Judithlynn said:


> I don't understand the "sexism towards women". At our HL the co-manager and ass't. manager are both women. There have been women who were district managers. Seems to me women have the same opportunities as men.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just know how I'd feel if I worked there.



JeanJ said:


> AMEN. I know several women that have worked for or now work for Hobby Lobby and every one of them say it's a great company to work for. Don't believe everything you read in the media... Talk with people that work there and check things out for yourself.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I just know how I'd feel if I worked there.


I probably would not even be hired. Guess why?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not desperate enough? Thank your lucky stars.



MarilynKnits said:


> I probably would not even be hired. Guess why?


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Down in south we are no better off. Our hobnob carries mostly their own brand. They stopped carrying other brands so I quit buying from them. I prefer a yarn shop as my yarn appetite is huge. Besides, the personal touch means a lot. I drive thirty eight miles one way every month so satisfy my craving, being born in England where there was at least one yarn shop in every town.I was very disappointed at the lack of available yarn when I arrived in the USA. Actually, I quit knitting entirely (imagine that!), for years. Living in the south did not warrant me knitting, just too darn hot. It's only been in the past 15 years when yarn was beginning to show up that my interest returned. My style of knitting has changed therefore I need to look for unusual yarn so I go on line. 
But over the years I have noticed that the manufacturers change there products so rapidly, that when I run out of one particular type yarn it is difficult to replace my stock. 
Therefore I am constantly reinventing and updating my selection of yarn that goes into my design product.
I subscribe to many knit mags which are enormously helpful. And, buying on line saves time,gas, and frustration.
I truly understand your frustration not finding what you like and need. So,good luck to you all in your yarn hunting and you will meet many new friends along the way.


----------



## knit-bead-read-repeat (Nov 3, 2014)

AMEN to your amen! I was just at our newest HL and it looked to me like everyone there was female - didn't see a single man on the floor. As for the yarn - I found a beautiful glove/hat one called Hint of Silk and am loving it - also their ILoveThisYarn - super soft - seems to be much softer than Red Heart and/or other acrylics and it was on sale for 3.65 for the 5 oz size! Also their "Soft Secret" - Yarn Bee is sooooo soft - haven't worked it up yet but looking forward to trying it. 

I "get" that some people try to practice the politics they preach but...it is very simple - if you don't agree w/their business practices - you DON'T HAVE TO SHOP THERE! ---that being said - this forum is about knitting/crocheting and what we like and don't like about that - can we please agree to disagree and keep the snippiness and cattiness to a very minimum and love on each other instead. XOXOXOXO


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree to disagree. Speaking my mind.



knit-bead-read-repeat said:


> AMEN to your amen! I was just at our newest HL and it looked to me like everyone there was female - didn't see a single man on the floor. As for the yarn - I found a beautiful glove/hat one called Hint of Silk and am loving it - also their ILoveThisYarn - super soft - seems to be much softer than Red Heart and/or other acrylics and it was on sale for 3.65 for the 5 oz size! Also their "Soft Secret" - Yarn Bee is sooooo soft - haven't worked it up yet but looking forward to trying it.
> 
> I "get" that some people try to practice the politics they preach but...it is very simple - if you don't agree w/their business practices - you DON'T HAVE TO SHOP THERE! ---that being said - this forum is about knitting/crocheting and what we like and don't like about that - can we please agree to disagree and keep the snippiness and cattiness to a very minimum and love on each other instead. XOXOXOXO


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Each HL carries different stock depending on their local customers' needs. When visiting my mother in Mesquite, TX, I found the HL to have only 1/2 aisle of yarn, very picked over. But when I visited my son near Houston, TX the HL had 6 aisles of yarn stuffed full with a wide variety of wonderfulness. It depends on what sells in their area.


I live about 25 miles outside of Houston on the east side. There are NO yarn shops on my side of town but I do have a couple of Wal-Mart's, Hobby Lobby and Michaels close to me. I go to all of them. Michaels and Hobby Lobby both have tons of yarn and I can usually find what I am looking for. I make a lot of stuff for kids, so I use a lot of man made fabrics since I don't expect mothers to have to take the time to hand wash things for kids. They have enough to do already. Also for big projects like the afghan for my dad, I had to make it acrylic so that he could throw it in the washer and dryer. I used the I Love This Yarn from HL and it came out soft and really pretty. Closest LYS to me is on the west side of Houston and I am not driving that far.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Agree to disagree. Speaking my mind.


And a fine mind it is. Too bad some people have little closed ones without room for diversified opinions.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

9sueseiber said:


> That's it. I'm moving to Washington. LOL
> Sue


Don't rush up here. The Spokane Valley store was the best and then the North Division expanded into the discount grocery store next door. Now both have gotten rid of all the other makers and have reduced their aisles from six down to two and way in the back corner of the store with all that home décor stuff in the way. Even Michael's (looking quite shabby when remodeling) and Jo-Ann's have decreased their former stocks and shoved all the yarns to the back wall or rear back corner. And when not being able to breath due to the cold air temps my GN got me in a wheelchair to get me back there and the rudest people tried to purposefully make her move me while they were buying nothing and we were filling the basket :hunf: The box stores north of Paradise Fiber have somewhat more selection to compete.

Just like the good old days of fabric stores in Seattle and Portland, I'm getting the impression that the yarns are also an old faze in business terms and is why most yarns are more available online without the overhead cost of buildings. Can't figure out why they haven't caught onto the new order online and pick up your nearest store with no shipping/handling charges unless they only get deliveries once a week.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

damemary said:


> They just have to pay for birth control out of pocket...or my guess is women of child-bearing age are not hired as managers. IMHO


HL has 16 birth control pills in their insurance. I know this because my sister has their insurance. The ass't manager here IS young enough to have children!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> They just have to pay for birth control out of pocket...or my guess is women of child-bearing age are not hired as managers. IMHO


You lie. Hobby Lobby will not pay for 2-3 forms of birth control that they believe causes abortions. They took that to the Supreme Court and they agreed. They are not saying a woman can't have the Morning After Pill or an IUD, they just won't pay for it.

Please don't ruin a thread about yarn into an abortion issue again. You will only hurt a lot of nice ladies again.

My local HL has a lot of yarn and other yarn and fiber crafts. Their "I Love This Yarn" is nice and inexpensive for items that need to be machine washed. I also have several LYS which I do my best to support. But when teaching kids to knit, not going to buy the really good stuff until they are ready. So I guess it is the best of all worlds.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



MarilynKnits said:


> And a fine mind it is. Too bad some people have little closed ones without room for diversified opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If what you say is true, I must be mistaken.



Judithlynn said:


> HL has 16 birth control pills in their insurance. I know this because my sister has their insurance. The ass't manager here IS young enough to have children!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

damemary said:


> If what you say is true, I must be mistaken.


replace "must be' with AM

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/381637/hobby-lobby-actually-lavishes-contraception-coverage-its-employees-deroy-murdock


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

JeanJ said:


> AMEN. I know several women that have worked for or now work for Hobby Lobby and every one of them say it's a great company to work for. Don't believe everything you read in the media... Talk with people that work there and check things out for yourself.


Wonderful, I don't believe what I see on TV or read. I talk with the real people.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

Hobby Lobbies in my area started out great, with lots of yarn and a number of brands. Then it all went to heck. The little JoAnne store doesn't have much either. There is one about 25 miles away that has a little more. I was so disappointed when Yarn Market sold out. I could go to their warehouse and see yarn, touch yarn and then purchase yarn. Now it's all gone! Bummer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You missed the 'if.'



WindingRoad said:


> replace "must be' with AM
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/381637/hobby-lobby-actually-lavishes-contraception-coverage-its-employees-deroy-murdock


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

Our Walmart store does not carry wool. A couple of months ago I went to Michaels and didn't find any wool there either. So I'm sticking with my LYS because I can see and feel the various wools and wool blends and the colors they come in. You can't feel the yarn on the internet. I like to buy from Knit Picks because they have good pictures and descriptions and if you buy a certain amount you get free shipping.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> You missed the 'if.'


Again always stirring the pot and agitating really nice ladies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We have very different opinions of who the 'nice ladies are.' If you refer to my answering something when I don't agree, I do 'stir the pot' in the interest of balancing opinion. Have a lovely day.



lovethelake said:


> Again always stirring the pot and agitating really nice ladies.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Again always stirring the pot and agitating really nice ladies.


Always talking to yourself. You don't know how nice really nice ladies are.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I agree with the yarn in Hobbly Lobby, was not crazy about it. I buy most of my yarn in Jo-Anns or the internet. Hobbly Lobby is great for other crafts.


----------



## Sellman (Oct 3, 2011)

I go to Hobby Lobby in Dayton and Lima Ohio quite often. They have limited yarn also and even less in knitting supplies. I order all my yarn from Jimmy Beans Wool. If you order something every 3 mos. , you get 5% off and free shipping. If you haven't looked at their web site and the gigantic supply of yarn from many yarn companies, enjoy the web tour.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

lovespurple said:


> Our Walmart store does not carry wool. A couple of months ago I went to Michaels and didn't find any wool there either. So I'm sticking with my LYS because I can see and feel the various wools and wool blends and the colors they come in. You can't feel the yarn on the internet. I like to buy from Knit Picks because they have good pictures and descriptions and if you buy a certain amount you get free shipping.


With all the changes in the retail business they have all gone to the limited inventory concept. All the box stores carry wool yarns but you need to ignore the product label that its titled with (Like Ashley for example is a wool blend that assumes one knows what fiber it contains). Do not expect large quantities but most have the same dye lot on what they do stock (noticed when teaching GN). For those feely yarn buyers one can feel the labeled product in the store and then order on line.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sellman said:


> I go to Hobby Lobby in Dayton and Lima Ohio quite often. They have limited yarn also and even less in knitting supplies. I order all my yarn from Jimmy Beans Wool. If you order something every 3 mos. , you get 5% off and free shipping. If you haven't looked at their web site and the gigantic supply of yarn from many yarn companies, enjoy the web tour.


I prefer to buy my yarn at a LYS if I can, but that is not always possible (besides that my credit card wants to buy more than I need). Another great source is Webs at Yarn.com. They have wonderful products and great customer service. I am also a spinner and they have some great deals on fiber too. But I will say that Hobby Lobby is my go to place if I need items for other crafting projects.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

There can never be too many options for buying yarn. For charity projects, we have a craft re-sell it shop -- usually about a 1/3 of retail. Plus the owner is knowledgeable and helpful. Also, I use those coupons to buy the "pound" acrylics for charity use. For the big box stores, the selection seems to change by the minute. Right now my fave is Tuesday Morning, though dye lots can be a challenge. I knit a lot of cotton t-shirt styles for my self. If I can find enough yarn to do the front of a sweater, I will buy it and make a cloth back -- I stole that idea from ready to wear. The type of material I use depends on the exact style and the use I have in mind. The absolute worst place to buy yarn in my area is Hancock's -- uninspiring yarns, more expensive than the same yarn at other stores, very few sales, plus the yarn looks "shop worn." I can't remember the last time I checked the yarn there.


----------

